# How high are these, critique horse jumping? :]



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Is that you jumping? If so, I'm EXTREMELY impressed. I have a friend who jumps 4ft, but that looks even TALLER. I would say maybe 4"5, 4"6.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

ha well if it were the OP jumping at a show I would figure that they would know what class they entered. Lol. But whoever it is is a very talented rider and the horse is beautiful. It's definitely over four foot but i don't know how high exactly. I would go with the previous poster in saying maybe 4'6"?


----------



## AmanteBugiardo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hahaha xD I know how silly this post may seem. That is actually not me riding, I recently bought this horse and these are photos of the previous owner showing. So you guys really think they're that high? Hmm :] Haha this is good... I just have a really bad sense of height.


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

i dont know about feet but i reckon they're about a metre, metre 10 perhaps


----------



## AmanteBugiardo (Oct 22, 2009)

CaptainLiecy said:


> i dont know about feet but i reckon they're about a metre, metre 10 perhaps


You mean 1.0? That's definantly not right, they are higher than 3 feet for sure haha.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I would guess about 5 feet. I don't know but that looks really tall and depending on or not if that was a grand prix I am only guessing.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

One looks 4ft, the others look 5ft


----------



## cyranolebo (Apr 6, 2009)

The first is around 3'9 ( no more than that for sure) 
The second picture around 4'3 and the last one I can't really tell but no more than 4'...

I'm almost certain that none of the jumps are as high as 5 feet.


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

A meter isabout 3'6", give or take.

The first does seem to be aout 3'6", with like a 3' spread (can't tell). The second seems to be the same height with a slightly wider spread. The last might be about 4'.

Yuo have to figure the standards are about 5' to 6' high (grand prix babeh)


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

I would say all 3 are around 4'. Could be 3'9", 4', or 4'3" but all are around there. What is the name of this horse? you could look it up.. and why can't you just ask the owner the height and what shows it was at...? seems a little odd that you bought a horse and you dont know how high its been jumping.


----------



## TigerLilly16 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd say its ranging from 3'6-5ft or so 
Congrats on the horse! He looks fantastic!


----------



## redandrae420 (Jun 12, 2013)

About 4'6


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

First one looks about 1.10 (3'6), second one looks a similar height. 3rd is possibly 1.15m or 1.20

Those of you thinking they are over 5 foot, this is what 5 foot looks like! (not me obviously!)


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree with Stilton. The first jump looks to be around 1.10m/3'6"ish. Not sure how tall the rider is, but in the middle photo looks like the jump would be hitting around chest height if she were standing on the ground, which would probably be around 1.15m/3'9"ish, *maybe* 1.20, which would make sense because they look to be 5 foot tall standards. And then in the last photo you can't see the ground, so there is really nothing to base the height on, except wild guesses.

The horse is very cute and talented though


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree the fences are about 1.10 (3'6") - 1.20m (4'). They're certainly not 1.40 (4'6") or higher. You can easily check the horse's record online, which is probably more valuable than knowing the heights of the jumps in a couple still pictures.


----------

